# Klassenstruktur für einen Java-Chat



## m!k3 (16. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage... also ich bastel ja an einem Java-Chat der immer mehr Umfang annimmt.

Ist es nun sinnvoll den Client in mehrere Klassen zu unterteilen, oder sollte man sowas nicht tun. 

Mir wurde mal gesagt eine Java-Anwendung besteht aus einer Klasse und für weitere Klassen sollte man eine neue Anwendung anlegen. Aber das finde ich auch keine tolle Lösung bei den Geschichten, für die ich es verwenden würde. 
Ich unterteile z.B. den Server + mySQL Zugriffe in zwei seperate Java Anwendungen.

Aber nun für den Client habe ich jetzt drei Frames - Anmeldung - Chat - Registrierung

Anmeldung und Chat sind momentan ein Frame, was ja eigentlich auch nicht schön ist. Ich ändere eben die Komponenten und die Größe.

Nun überleg ich eben ob ich nicht mehrere innere Klassen mache. Zum Beispiel sowas:

Mögliche Klassen:

Anmeldeframe
Hauptframe
Registrierungsframe
Chatlogik (sozusagen die Hautklasse)

Also was ist nun schön programmiert und was nicht?! Wo sind die Profis?!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

Bitte gestalte den Titel beim nächsten Mal ein wenig aussagekräftiger, ok? 

Boardregeln:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

> Mir wurde mal gesagt eine Java-Anwendung besteht aus einer Klasse und für weitere Klassen sollte man eine neue Anwendung anlegen.


Wer immer das gesagt hat, hat wohl nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von objektorientierter Softwareentwicklung. 

Es ist durchaus üblich und unbedingt empfehlenswert eine Anwendung in mehrere Klassen aufzuteilen. Anderfalls ist diese vermutlich irgendwann schwer bis überhaupt nicht mehr pflegbar.


----------



## m!k3 (16. Sep 2004)

tschuldigung.. dacht das sei Aussagekräftig.. der Chat war ja nur n Beispiel.. es ging/geht mir ja darum Java schön zu programmieren..


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

"Java schön programmieren" klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt nach Fachsprache. 
Deswegen und weil man sich sonst etwas darunter vorstellen kann, habe ich den Titel eben präzisiert.


----------



## apfelsine (16. Sep 2004)

> Mir wurde mal gesagt eine Java-Anwendung besteht aus einer Klasse und für weitere Klassen sollte man eine neue Anwendung anlegen.



wer hat dir denn so einen ... erzählt.
Vergiss das am besten gleich wieder 
Im Prinzip solltest du deine Klassen nach zusammengehörigen Teilbereichen aufteilen.
Ich nenne das Makroteile.
Wenn man eine Anwendung bastelt, sollte man sich überlegen welche Teile zusammen
gehören.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall zwischen Datenhaltenden Klassen und Geschäftsregel Klassen
trennen.
Das bedeutet z.B.
Ich hätte meinetwegen eine Klasse ClsUtils wo meine Methoden enthalten sind die
etwas tun wie Laden(), Connect() usw.
und ich hätte meinetwegen eine Klasse ClsBenutzer in der ich die Eigenschaften
des Benutzers ablegen kann
und ich hätte eine Klasse ColBenutzer die wiederum eine Collection von ClsBenutzer darstellt, sodass
ich immer einfach neue Benutzer hinzufügen kann oder entfernen...und was sonst noch sinnvoll
ist.

Über dieses Thema gibts haufenweise Bücher. Unter anderem "Softwarearchitektur"  von Holitschke zum Beispiel.

also grundregel: aufteilen in sinnvoll zusammengehörige Klassen

und auch nicht alles in "einer" Datei.
das wird auf Dauer unübersichtlich.

gruß
apfelsine

PS:ansonsten gilt, was eigentlich für jede Programmiersprache gilt:
keep it simple and stupid  -heißt tausend verschachtelte Aufrufe ist zwar supertoll, aber
für einen der sich in fremden Code einarbeiten muß beschissen.
und für dich wenn du ihn ein halbes jahr nicht angeschaut hast genauso.
Einheitliche Variablendeklarationen gehören auch zum a und o
man kann die liste noch ewig fortsetzen, aber das lass ich jetz ma


----------



## Beni (16. Sep 2004)

m!k3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es nun sinnvoll den Client in mehrere Klassen zu unterteilen, oder sollte man sowas nicht tun.


Es ist in der Tat nie sinnvoll mehr als eine Klasse zu verwenden. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn unsere Dateien plötzlich weniger als 10'000'000 Zeilen Code hätten? Es würde nicht nur übersichtlicher, nein, es würde auch noch objektorientierter!



			
				m!k3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir wurde mal gesagt eine Java-Anwendung besteht aus einer Klasse und für weitere Klassen sollte man eine neue Anwendung anlegen.


Das ist vielleicht ein sprachliches Missverständnis. Mit Anwendung wird hier wohl nicht Programm, sondern was wie "Themengebiet" oder "Eigenschaft" gemeint.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das Hauptfenster auf 5 Klassen zu verteilen (MenüBar, Chatfenster-Teil, Teilnehmer-Liste, ...).


----------



## m!k3 (16. Sep 2004)

ah ich verstehe.. okay dann hab ich ihn Missverstanden... weil.. der kennt sich schon gut aus.. wenn nich sehr gut  :lol: 

also ich hatte ihn mal gefragt, ob ich zum Chatserver die mySql Zugriffe als separate Anwendung vollziehen soll, oder als eine zweite Klasse.

Daraufhin meinte er das sowas in Java unsinnig ist, wegen den verschiedenen Themen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

Such Dir lieber einen besseren Berater bzw. eigne Dir die notwendigen Grundlagen selbst an.


----------



## m!k3 (16. Sep 2004)

hab ja euch als Berater


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Sep 2004)

> also ich hatte ihn mal gefragt, ob ich zum Chatserver die mySql Zugriffe als separate Anwendung vollziehen soll, oder als eine zweite Klasse.


was meinst du mit "seperater Anwendung"? Natürlich gehört der Datenbank-Zugriffs-Zeugs in eigene Klasse(n), die ganze restliche Anwendung sollte keinerlei Bezug auf eine Datenbank haben, sonder über Interfaces auf so einen "Service" zugreifen


> Daraufhin meinte er das sowas in Java unsinnig ist, wegen den verschiedenen Themen.


kann ER auch deutsch?  Hä?


----------



## m!k3 (17. Sep 2004)

also zu Bleiglanz sag ich jetzt mal gar nix... 

ich bin aber irgendwie auch der Meinung mit mehreren Java Anwendungen was zu lösen anstatt in einer mit mehreren inneren Klassen.

Innere Klassen sind für mich KeyListener etc.

Aber wenn wir jetzt beim Chat bleiben, ist es doch viel sinnvoller in mehrere Java Dateien zu unterteilen

- Logik ( Server - Client Kommunikation )
- Anmeldeframe
- Chatframe
- Registrierungsframe
- Chatserver ( ist sowieso eine eigene Datei )
- ChatSql ( gehört zum Server )

Man hält so das Ganze viel übersichtlicher und noch strukturierter - ist jetzt meine Meinung. Also kann nicht verstehen warum ihr so der Meinung seit 10 000 Zeilen Code in eine Datei zu pressen und das noch übersichtlich und objektorientiert sein soll.. also soll jetzt nicht böse rüberkommen... möcht halt nur drüber diskutieren, deshalb sag ich jetzt auch nichts zu Bleiglanz...  8)


----------



## Roar (17. Sep 2004)

> ich bin aber irgendwie auch der Meinung mit mehreren Java Anwendungen was zu lösen anstatt in einer mit mehreren inneren Klassen.



nicht dass du da was falsch verstehst: Klassen != Anwendung. Eine Java Anwendung besteht immer aus mehreren klassen

und das letze mit den 10000 zeilen in einer datei war ironisch gemeint von Beni... naja das macht ja nix, er is ja schweizer die versteht man eh nie *fg* :bae:


----------



## Heiko (17. Sep 2004)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass nur das was zusammengehört in einer Klasse stehen muss, von daher klingt dein Ansatz doch gar nicht so schlecht.

Also sind 10.000 Zeilen schon ziemlich heftig, und ich denke Beni hat das auch eher ironisch gemeint.


----------



## m!k3 (17. Sep 2004)

ja ich wollts ja auch nochmal ironisch darstellen 

mir ist klar das eine Anwendung aus mehreren Klassen bestehen kann. Aber ich halte es doch für viel sinnvoller in mehrere Anwendungen zu unterteilen und beispielsweise innere Klassen wie KeyListener etc. zu benützen, anstatt jetzt eine innere Klasse mit "LoginFrame" zu erstellen.

Die Übersichtlichkeit geht doch komplett verloren.. und dadurch ging es auf gut 2000 Zeilen Code, das ich jetzt viel besser kompremieren konnte, durch mehrere Anwendungen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Sep 2004)

> ich bin aber irgendwie auch der Meinung mit mehreren Java Anwendungen was zu lösen anstatt in einer mit mehreren inneren Klassen.


dann erklärs bitte:
1. Was meinst du mit "mehreren Java Anwendungen"?
2. Warum "innere Klassen" und nicht "normale Klassen"

Du redest vom Design, und schreibst dann über triviales: natürlich nimmt man bei Swing/AWT oft innere Klassen, aber das hat ja wenig mit der Situation zu tun

P.S.: Ich könnte mir z.B. Vorstellen, dass es eine serialisierbare Klasse ChatEintrag gibt, allein als Wrapper für String+Nickname, die zwischen den diversen Bauteilen hin und hergeschickt wird


----------



## m!k3 (18. Sep 2004)

> dann erklärs bitte:
> 1. Was meinst du mit "mehreren Java Anwendungen"?
> 2. Warum "innere Klassen" und nicht "normale Klassen"



Java-Anwendung is für mich eine eigene .java Datei
Normale Klasse ist für mich:


```
public class MeineNormaleKlasse
{
        public MeineNormaleKlasse()
        {
        }
}
```

Innere Klasse ist für mich:


```
public class MeineNormaleKlasse
{
        public MeineNormaleKlasse()
        {
        }    

        private class MeineInnereKlasse
        {
                public MeineInnereKlasse
                {
                }
        }
}
```


Hab vielleicht falsche Ausdrücke verwendet... hm...


----------



## Beni (18. Sep 2004)

Wobei guter Stil immer noch bedeutet: "pro Klasse eine Datei"... dein Konzept geht nicht auf :wink:


----------



## m!k3 (18. Sep 2004)

ja.. versteht mich wohl falsch.. 

KeyListener is ja bezieht sich ja mehr auf die Datei als wie ein Frame beispielsweise.. warum den Frame nicht in ner eigenen Datei erstellen?!..


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2004)

> Java-Anwendung is für mich eine eigene .java Datei


Das entspricht nicht dem normalen Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## Gast (20. Sep 2004)

und wie is dann sprachgebraucht? *g


----------

